
Equity for code: Late Labs - wamatt
http://latelabs.com/
======
nathantross
What do you think about Late Labs? Would you use it as a developer?

~~~
wamatt
Well I don't have any opinion at this stage. Also, I'm more on the strategic
side of things these days, than career programming, so might be hard to give
you a representative answer.

Was kinda hoping HN would pick it up so we could get some discussion going, as
I think it's potentially an interesting/novel idea.

Does it have legs? No idea. Sorry. Heh.

~~~
nathantross
Well it was worth a shot. Maybe next time it will get more voices.

